# Eukanuba Tournament of Champions 2007



## May468 (Dec 5, 2006)

Anyone we know in this Show?

I was watching it and my daughter asked if anyone on here had their maltese entered?


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

I don't know but the toys are on now!! Go Malts!


----------



## May468 (Dec 5, 2006)

I just watched the Toys.. ONe.. that is all...3 1/2 year old, Washington, Settle area 

It was PICKED!!!! YAYA


Oh< the POODLE Won! What a Bummer.. the Maltese was walking on a cloud.. just beautiful... judge needs glasses!!!!


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

In a toy "group" there would be only 1 of each toy breed. That's why only 1 Malt.

Anyone know who that Malt or handler was? It had a lot of staining for a show Malt. I've never seen that much 'color' on a Maltese in the ring.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

> In a toy "group" there would be only 1 of each toy breed. That's why only 1 Malt.
> 
> Anyone know who that Malt or handler was? It had a lot of staining for a show Malt. I've never seen that much 'color' on a Maltese in the ring.[/B]


I agree, she did have a lot of staining for a show Malt. Her nickname was Lola, but I don't remember anything else.


----------



## starry (Sep 4, 2006)

> I just watched the Toys.. ONe.. that is all...3 1/2 year old, Washington, Settle area
> 
> It was PICKED!!!! YAYA
> 
> ...


Yea, the poodle won bc the judge used to breed poodles is what I figured.








I was glad to at least see a dog that takes alot of grooming effort was rewarded.
I always feel bad for all the other dogs and their handlers.








The malt was sweet but I wonder if the stainning had anything to do with how far she/he won?
Sarah, me and other Lhasa moms..YEH







for the Lhasa who at least made it 4th in the non-sporting group!!!


----------

